

Ask HN: Setup for JavaScript desktop app - fsloth

It&#x27;s nearly mid 2015 and Javascript is steaming ahead. What setup (platform&#x2F;library combo) would you use to develop a desktop-friendly Javascript application that facilitates composability over convention (i.e. easy to add own widgets without getting lost in some large object and configuration hierarchy) without any need to be backwards compatible? &quot;Desktop friendly&quot; in this instance refers to running in a node-webkit environment or comparable setup.<p>I&#x27;m quite lost in the jungle of options and looking for anecdotal evidence of technical quality and long term (ahem) project maintainability. Perhaps most of all I&#x27;m looking for some best practice no-nonsense conventions that help to maintain a Javascript product alive. It&#x27;s a bit difficult for a software engineer with lots of desktop but only little web experience to figure out what is actually important and valuable software engineering wise.<p>I don&#x27;t mind writing my own widgets etc. but I would love to know how to maximize the platform interface I can cover with as little work as possible. If there is some weird combo you&#x27;ve found usefull I would love to hear about it as well. Erlang server serving a desktop gui to an embedded HTML5 renderer? If it works, tell me about it! I don&#x27;t mind heterogenous language environments just as long as the individual components are supported on the Win&#x2F;Linux&#x2F;OsX desktop trio.<p>Edit: Fix typos.
======
coppolaemilio
Try electron [http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/)
[https://github.com/atom/electron](https://github.com/atom/electron)

